#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  How do you communicate with people while travelling when you dont know the language?

## Bhavya

I am always having this anxiety about feeling lost all through my trips if there is a language block. Its a valid concern of most travellers, and it sends most tourists into tour groups or makes them choose not to travel at all. Can you guys tell how do you communicate with locals when you dont know the language?

----------

